# Arctic Dolphin Arthur 80W TC Stabilized Wood mod



## spiv (21/1/17)

Check this out guys.
*Use code VWT79 and get the mod for $79 and tell them to not put that Vaping with Twisted 420 logo on it in the notes.

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Arctic-Dolphin-Arthur-80W-TC-Stabilized-Wood-MOD.html

I'm on my phone at the moment so will update with a pic when I'm on my computer.

*Product Introduction*

*Arctic Dolphin Arthur 80W*, designed in the USA, is an advanced stabilized wood box mod with powerful temperature control function supporting CUV/Ti/Ni/SS/TCR wires. It's a single 18650 mod and features constant Temp control, stabilized wood facade design and atomizer ohm adjustment interface. The bright casing is made of 304 stainless steel with advanced finish technology which is specially used for watch shell, no plating at all. A perfect choice for vapers.



*Parameters*

Size: 89 x 45 x 28 mm
Temp Range: 93 - 343 °C / 200F - 650F
Output Wattage: 5W - 80W
TC Resistance range: 0.06 - 1.0ohm
Wattage Resistance range: 0.1 - 2.5ohm
Screen Size: 0.91 inch OLED White screen
Input Voltage Range: 3.1V-4.3V
Max Output Voltage: 9V
Max Output Current: 25A
Charge Port:Micro USB
Charge Output Voltage Value: 4.75V~5.5V
Charge Input current Value: 1A
Charge Output current Value: 30A
Battery cell type: 1 x 18650 (NOT included)
Material: 304 stainless steel (no plating) + stabilized wood



*It comes with*


1 x Arthur 80W MOD
1 x Micro USB cable
1 x Manual
Simple packing. Customary Packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Akash (21/1/17)

Checked this on twisted's channel last night. It looks really good. And for $79 with the coupon code for a stab wood i think its a great chance for the masses to own 1.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

